# Diamondback Century 1 vs Nashbar AL-1



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

Any one recommend which one is better?

Diamondback Century 1

FrameDBR Custom Butted 7005 Alloy EPG Enhanced Performance Geometry Frame, Formed Top Tube
ForkDBR Podium Performance Alloy, Alloy Steerer
Rear ShockN/A
CranksFSA Tempo Compact, 50,34t
Bottom BracketSealed Cartridge
F. DerailleurShimano FD2300, 31.8
R. DerailleurShimano Sora 8spd
ShifterShimano 2300 Dual Control 8spd
Brake LeversShimano 2300 Dual Control 8spd
BrakesTektro R312A dual pivot
CassetteShimano HG50 8spd (12-25t)
Rims28h frt / 28h rear Equation SE
TiresMichelin Dynamic Sport 700x23c
PedalsWellgo Road w/Toe Clip and Strap
HandlebarDBR Drop Bar Road 31.8
StemDBR 3D forged, +/-7 degree, 31.8
SeatpostDBR Performance Post, Alloy Micro Adjust 27.2mm
SeatDBR Performance Road
HeadsetIntegrated "Cane Creek" Size Drop-in ACB 1 1/8"
ColorsSilver
ChainKMC-Z82
Hubset (F) 28h Alloy QR (R) 28h Alloy QR Cassette
SpokesBlack 14g Stainless Steel
GripsDBR Race tape w/Gel






Nashbar AL-1

FRAME: Double-butted aluminum 
FORK: Carbon, 1 1/8" chromoly steerer 
HEADSET: VP 1 1/8" threadless 
CRANKSET: 50/42/30T, 9-speed, ISIS Drive, Length: 170mm(48/51cm), 172.5mm(54/57cm), 175mm(60cm) 
BOTTOM BRACKET: ISIS 
SHIFTERS: Shimano ST-3400 Sora STI levers 
LEVERS: Shimano ST-3400 Sora STI levers 
HANDLEBAR: Alloy, Width: 400mm(48cm), 420mm(51/54cm), 440mm(57/60cm) 
STEM: 3D-forged 6061-T6 alloy, 10-degree rise, Length: 100mm(48cm)/(51cm), 120mm(54cm)/(57/60cm) 
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Sora FD-3403 
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Sora RD-3400 9-speed 
CASSETTE: Shimano HG50 9-speed, (12-25T) 
BRAKES: Dual pivot 
WHEELSET: Alex R500 alloy rims 32 spokes (front and rear) 
TIRES: Vittoria Zaffiro 700x23 
PEDALS: Platform with toe clips 
SEATPOST: Alloy 27.2mm 
SADDLE: Velo 
CHAIN: KMC HG53 
GRIPS/TAPE: Velo Gel


----------



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

Also found this one. 


Gravity Liberty 2

FrameGravity RSeries Aluminum, Engineered Hydroformed Top tube, Bi-Oval downtube, S-Bend seatstays, 2xH2O mounts, replaceable rear derailleur hanger
ForkGravity Aero-profile, Carbon Fiber Straightblade, 1.125 inch steerer 
Crankset Aluminum arms, triple ring 52/42/30T
Bottom Bracket Sealed cartridge, square taper
Pedals9/16th axle, Platform pedals included
Note: does NOT come with toeclips/straps.
Front Derailleur
SHIMANO SORA FD-3403 for 9 speed

Rear Derailleur SHIMANO TIAGRA RD-4500GS for 9 speed (27 gears total)
ShiftersShimano SORA ST-3400 Triple for 9 speed (27 gears total)
Cassette/Freewheel
SunRace Cassette 12-25T for 9 speed (27 gears total)

Chain SUNRACE CNM94 for 9 speed
HubsFORMULA aluminum, Black finish with Quick Release
SpokesStainless Steel
RimsAlex R450, Double Wall aluminum with machined brake track
Tires 700x23C BLACK F/V MICHELIN DYNAMIC or CONTINENTAL ULTRA SPORT, (cannot choose which tires), presta valve tubes
BrakesCStar SLR Aluminum Black finish
Brake LeversShimano SORA ST-3400 Triple
HandlebarAluminum alloy black, 26.0mm
400MM(43-49CM), 420MM(50-54CM), 440MM(55-60CM)
Stem / Headset
Aluminum alloy threadless, 1.125", 26.0mm clamp 
EXT:100MM(43-50CM), 120MM(53-60CM)

Cane Creek VP-A71 Labyrinth Sealed, Cage Ball Bearing

Tape/GripBlack cork
SaddleGravity Road with comfort groove
Seat PostAluminum alloy Micro Adjust 27.2mm
Seat ClampMachined Aluminum Alloy with bolt


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Two bikes are triples, great for steep climbing and one is a more common compact double. But without knowing much about the indented use and your expectations, it's hard for anyone to make a suggestions. 

Fitment is also critical. Ride the bikes and see which bike fits well and feel most comfortable. It does not make sense to buy an entry level bike and spend money on a saddle, step and other parts to make it fit well when another bike that may be $50 perhaps may fit very well as it sits. The shop should help you with selecting the best fitting bike for each specific customer. If you go mail order, then it's tough without knowing a lot about bike geometry and parts your looking for.


----------



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

Use will be fitness mainly. Trying to loose a few pounds. Riding roads and pathways. There are some good sized hills but most will be pretty flat riding.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with Mr645. For a first bike, any brand/ model that can't be test ridden _and_ assistance provided for sizing/ fit should not be a candidate.

Doesn't matter the intended uses if the bike doesn't fit, because you won't ride it.


----------



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

I have talked to a friend of mine who has been riding and competing for the better part of 30years. We took measurements and I have a pretty good idea of what to look for in a frame. All 3 are pretty close to what was suggested. Unfortunately he is got of the country on vacation and is unreachable for the next week. Just trying to see what other people thing before he gets back.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

You should talk to the vendor. I was going to suggest Nashbar but it looks like their sizing is based solely on standover.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing against your friend, but taking measurements and being sized/ fitted to a bike are two different things. If you used online fit calculators as a guide, that statement is even more true, IMO.

If you insist on buying online, site unseen and without test riding, at least opt for a standard fitting at a reputable LBS. Might cost you around $50, but it'll cost you that in shipping costs if you return an ill fitting bike.


----------

